# Would You Go to Mars?



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I just ran across the general requirements and application today. It opened on April 22. Many many people from around the world have applied. It looks pretty fascinating. I've even toyed with the idea before seeing this.

Some basic personality requirements are here. (What are the qualifications to apply? - Mars One) Ironically, the general traits actually are things I would have written about myself....

*Five Key Characteristics of an Astronaut*


*Characteristic*
*Practical Applications*
Resiliency



Your thought processes are persistent.
You persevere and remain productive.
You see the connection between your internal and external self.
You are at your best when things are at their worst.
You have indomitable spirit.
You understand the purpose of actions may not be clear in the moment, but there is good reason—you trust those who guide you.
You have a “Can do!” attitude.
Adaptability



You adapt to situations and individuals, while taking into account the context of the situation.
You know your boundaries, and how/when to extend them.
You are open and tolerant of ideas and approaches different from your own.
You draw from the unique nature of individual cultural backgrounds.
Curiosity



You ask questions to understand, not to simply get answers.
You are transferring knowledge to others, not simply showcasing what you know or what others do not.
Ability to Trust



You trust in yourself and maintain trust in others.
Your trust is built upon good judgment.
You have self-informed trust.
Your reflection on previous experiences helps to inform the exchange of trust.
Creativity / Resourcefulness



You are flexible in how an issue / problem / situation is approached.
You are not constrained by the way you were initially taught when seeking solutions.
Your humor is a creative resource, used appropriately as an emerging contextual response.
You have a good sense of play and spirit of playfulness.
You are aware of different forms of creativity.




Would you go if you had the opportunity? Why or why not? Would it be difficult for you to leave Earth behind forever? + any other questions you can think of...


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

I've never understood the big deal about Mars. I think it might be 'the grass is greener' syndrome; but don't know. We know more about the surface of Mars than we do our own oceans which comprise about 75% of Earth surface. We have a lot of issues here on Earth we need to be working on than spending time & resources planning a 'tourist trip'.........

Maybe some day a few hundred or thousand yrs into future after we've like solved all the things we need to get to work on here on Earth maybe then we can take a joy ride to Mars.......till then I don't see whats wrong with hangin out about Earth. 

(klikin' my ruby heels, baabee and pourin' a gin & tonic)
There's no place like home
We got water 
we got bars 
why the hell 
do I need Mars?:tongue:
intjonn


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

No. I'm not claustrophobic, but I can't be in small spaces for too long without becoming REALLY irritable and needing some air.

I'd be like Steve Buscemi's character in Armageddon and go crazy.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Exploring another planet would be all well and good but the geography of Mars just doesn't interest me. It's basically a planet-size desert. I could just go to the middle of New Mexico or something if I wanted that. If there are vast underground cities or woodlands or CHUDs or Reavers or something underneath the surface then I'd be more interested.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope wouldn't go.......space isn't for me.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I want to go to any planet, create my own society and become their God!


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think not ,I prefer to stay on earth and enjoy the beauty of its natural wealth, than wander on a barren and haunting planet :tongue:.....................


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Proteus said:


> Exploring another planet would be all well and good but the geography of Mars just doesn't interest me. It's basically a planet-size desert. I could just go to the middle of New Mexico or something if I wanted that. If there are vast underground cities or woodlands or CHUDs or Reavers or something underneath the surface then I'd be more interested.


I don't blame you for not going after seeing what happened to your brother after he tried flying to Mars..........

















Proteus - you must have gotten all the Wisdom because your brother......well results speak 4 themselves.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

...I think I failed a majority of these criteria haha;;

No Mars travel for me.


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

This seems legit. Looks like you just gave me a goal for this weekend. The answer would be yes as well.

Why? This is probably one of the more important questions since the mission calls for a lifetime commitment and leaving everything you know for a dusty red rock with no guarantee of success.

The gist of it would be is that space could be the final frontier (shit, I just caught myself on this......go ahead trekkies, delight in this mention) and a beacon of light for the sense of exploration that humanity will eventually push towards. So far as I see it, there are only three unconquered environments.......deep ocean, beneath the earth's crust, and space. The other two are still on earth and a bit limited on how far we can push. Space itself though is pretty much vast and infinite due to physical constraints of travel and time, and I would be thrilled to be a pioneer in some of the solutions to overcome these obstacles. There are no tangible rewards to this other than a mention in the history books. Might as well go for it.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

No, I would not. I am quite comfortable on this Earth.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I understand the curiosity about Mars. It is within me as well. But I do not see the need to go there.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think I'm personable enough. I might apply if I could go by myself.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Day 1 - 14, the novelty: Omg this is so kewl, I'm in a tent on mars.

Day 15 - 6000, the reality: Ugh I'm stuck in a tent, on mars.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Day 1 - 14, the novelty: Omg this is so kewl, I'm in a tent on mars.
> 
> Day 15 - 6000, the reality: Ugh I'm stuck in a tent, on mars.


Well put. Let me think about it...stuck on in a barren wasteland where I have to wear a helmet and suit to breathe... If travel was nearly instantaneous sure I'd go for a visit. But I wouldn't want to stay there, not my idea of fun for months or years at a time.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably not. You know there is going to be a background check and stuff. Plus I'm not sure I fit the criteria. I'll fill out an application anyway, though.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

No thanks. I wouldn't even go to Detroit and Mars is probably worse than Detroit.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

My brother wants to go. It really bothers him that humanity hasn't decided to diversify its existential portfolio. One world wide catastrophe and humanity is done, unless some of us jump to other rocks. My ancestors (on both sides) were the first white people to get over here to America 500 years ago, so its probably latent genetics as well.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

If my wife of 45+ years was no longer with me, and there were adequate provisions for shelter and life support systems, including food and medical care, I'd go. I would only weigh 79 pounds there, so except for damage from radiation I might outlive my present life expectancy. My joints would get a break, at least those below the waist. 

When I was younger the one exotic place on earth I wanted to spend time at was Antarctica. 

There's plenty of beautiful scenery there in its terrain.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Not with today's technology I would not.

However, in order for the human race to survive an extremely long time period; we need to colonize other terrestrial bodies in space.


----------



## thriller13 (May 9, 2013)

This is an effort by this man to claim mars for himself. The reason why the mars travellers cant come back is in order to establish a permanent human occupation. These people are going to be used in the worst way. I would pass anyway because after the novelty wears off and you start to hate the color red its all downhill FOREVER. Lets stay here where its all nice and green until we find out how to go there temporarily like a vacation.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL at the requirements. This Mars One thing ... It's pretty much asking geniuses to do the most stupid thing ever. 

I have a better idea, but it involves sending billions of idiots on a remote, hostile planet.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Day 1 - 14, the novelty: Omg this is so kewl, I'm in a tent on mars.
> 
> Day 15 - 6000, the reality: Ugh I'm stuck in a tent, on mars.




This post pretty much sums up why I wouldn't want to go, plus it looks like you'll also be crammed in the tents with the same and relatively few numbers of people . It might be cool to be one of the first humans to colonize on Mars and explore it, but that certainly wouldn't cheer me up if I wound up not liking it there (of course I hope the people who go there would be okay).


----------



## Carsomyr Khan (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to visit Mars, but couldn't stomach the opportunity cost of living there for the rest of my life, never being able to be on the Earth again. As much as we humans are making a mess of the place, Earth still has a lot going for it.


----------



## thriller13 (May 9, 2013)

I just wonder if any of the laws that we take for granted would even remain in force. It is another planet. What laws apply? Will the organizers even have a responsibility to you? How would anyone even know what is happening with you? Would there even be a surgeon there? Do written contracts on Earth have any weight on another planet? After all you would cease to be a citizen of any country.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Thousand yes. I prefer to die on mars rather than die on earth.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Day 1 - 14, the novelty: Omg this is so kewl, I'm in a tent on mars.
> 
> Day 15 - 6000, the reality: Ugh I'm stuck in a tent, on mars.












*_* 6500...It are 1337 now!


----------



## thriller13 (May 9, 2013)

Archetype said:


> Thousand yes. I prefer to die on mars rather than die on earth.


I was going to write a lot more but I will just say good luck finding happiness.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

If I was fully confident in my abilities, hell yeah I would go to Mars. Think of the things you could do for humanity and science. It is completely unexplored territory and I would be doing a more important thing in my life than I could ever hope for.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

thriller13 said:


> The reason why the mars travellers cant come back is in order to establish a permanent human occupation.


Wrong. It's due to the effect the Martian environment has on the human body for such a prolonged period.


----------



## 7even (Oct 17, 2012)

This is pretty funny actually, according to ancient knowledge, Mars was inhabitated by a left-brained, entirely unemotional masculine humanoid species conducting the Lucifer experiment that ultimately destroyed the environment on Mars (which is said to be very similar to that of Earth's atmosphere back in the day). Anyway, the Martians that survived travelled to an unoccupied vortex on Atlantis, Earth using a synthetic Merkaba. 
It is said today's Elite are indeed entirely left-brained non-caring Martians, thus supposedly observing us humans going back to the homeland they've destroyed.

Anyway, I wouldn't go to Mars. Earth is much more exciting, and will probably be another Mars in years to come. Plus, I can't just leave mother nature, I'd be self-destructive! Although the journey there would be great, as it would be interesting to experience the overview effect..


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

No I wouldn't like to go to Mars. I'd prefer if half the population of Earth left and the rest with me stayed behind. Yea that'd be wonderful!
I do think it's amazing though if one day such trip succeeds and we colonize it.


----------



## Digmoons (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely not. The thing that I can't talk face to face to some of my friends, see my pet animals anymore and walk freely outside without a freaking costume and an oxygen life in my whole life will be very very difficult for me.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes. I've always dreamed about being one of the first people to explore another body in the solar system. Although, my fantasy usually involves diving on Jupiter's moon Europa I would be happy settling for Mars.


----------



## TranceMan (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to go to Mars to set up a network for them to communicate with other settlements. All I need is power, some Fiber cabling, and a shit ton of equipment, and I can make a network as fast as humanly possible.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I would love to go to Mars, then become the King of Mars, then launch an attack on Earth.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> I would love to go to Mars, then become the King of Mars, then launch an attack on Earth


Huh!?....... sidebar, Bro: u don't know much abowt planning combat missions do you. Why would u want to go Mars just to attak Earth? when you're already here on Earth; have the place well infiltrated AND! you've got the place surrounded frum the *Inside.!*


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

If I didn't have anything to lose, I'd do it. However, I can see how it'd turn up:

"No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy". "No TV and music makes CaptSwan go crazy".


----------



## Violet Water (May 25, 2013)

No, going to Mars would really screw up my plans for the next few years. Especially my plan to stay where I am.


----------



## Missa (May 25, 2013)

Hell no I wouldn't go to Mars. I won't even go into space. When I am old and commercial space travel is routine, I am going to be that one superstitious grandma that is totally Earthbound, much to the amusement and exasperation of her grandchildren.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd go to Mars to get more candy bars. Rest of you can go to Jupiter to get more stupider.


----------

